# Surf Fishing Easter Weekend?



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Looks like Easter is a little early this year and we just got the week of so naturally, my mind turned to surf/pier fishing.

I know it can be hit and miss on the OBX or anywhere else along the coast for that matter this time of year but what Im trying to do is figure out
where my best odds might be.

Would love to do the OBX but water temps probably wont be good for fishing around the avon or frisco pier or the jetty behind the motels. Was thinking maybe ocracoke
being farther south..maybe a little warmer

Then I thought maybe not do the OBX at all  and head even further south..topsail, wilmington, ocean isle.

I know water temp should be a little warmer the further south you go but, is it that big of a difference one should plan their entire week around.

Week would be primarily centered around fishing and sightseeing with an emphasis on fishing..lol (wife is going)

If you had that week of and just wanted to fish for whatever, where would you head?


----------



## Ghostrider (Jul 27, 2010)

buckles...we are going to be in Holden Beach during that week and it is way too early. I am hoping to catch some Black Drum off the dock in the intercoastal waterway but think it will be pretty much dogfish and skates off the Holden Beach pier...


----------



## Seafood (Jan 15, 2016)

First post. Opted not to go this weekend to windy. January usually good fishin at Holden for decent whiting and blow toads. At least the pins are gone. Always looking for a warm weekend to go. Next weekend looking ok so far.


----------



## Seafood (Jan 15, 2016)

Holden big blow toads med whiting couple nice ones few blues weather turned sat afternoon them no bites


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Over the years - with SW wind - the surf at the South end of Ocracoke warms up sooner than anywhere on NC coast. However, there is very little else to do on the island that time of year. Most stores are closed. Need a beach driving permit. Wife and I go a couple times early to beach comb and just get away. Usually puppy drum around and bite after a couple warm days. Good Luck - glenn


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh just go. Better then staying at home. Let the sea re-energize you.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

buckles said:


> Looks like Easter is a little early this year and we just got the week of so naturally, my mind turned to surf/pier fishing.
> 
> I know it can be hit and miss on the OBX or anywhere else along the coast for that matter this time of year but what Im trying to do is figure out
> where my best odds might be.
> ...




Ocracoke

Water temp depends on how long the wind blows SW. 

Earliest I have caught a Citation Drum off the South point of Ocracoke is March 11, heard of others getting on them even earlier in March.

If the wind is blowing hard NE during the period you want to go the fishing prospects will be slim to none.


----------



## buckles (Jun 18, 2015)

Still in the planning stages but, we are booked to stay now in avon. Figured to keep mama happy, Id better stay somewhere that had more places open and creature comforts. Still thinking Ocracoke is going to be part of the trip for a couple of days. Still putting things together. Weather should be on the upswing by that time. Time to start getting things ready. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I'll be on Ocracoke the last two weeks of March, as I generally am. With luck, there will be a couple days of S S/W winds and the puppy drum will be hungry, and maybe some blues.........


----------



## flatty (Oct 28, 2003)

If you can catch a southerly wind in the 15-20 range on Topsail Piers the water should be a little muddy. There will be Puffers, Mullet, Skates, and Doggies. Almost a guarantee to bring home a few for dinner. Now, if wind is out of N, forget it. Mullet usually start showing up on topsail piers by March 15th-20th.


----------

